# January Sale



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I going to list quite a few watches at special January Sale prices.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Here or on the site?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

On the site.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Roy said:


> On the site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

er, January.









I'm hopefully going to put some items up today.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

What are you doing on here then?

Youve got work to do...Come on! Chop chop!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Fingers ready on the refresh button Ladies and Gentlemen









Partially written Email drafted


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

What's the rush ? I'm not posting anything out till Tuesday.









I'll have it done in about an hour.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

I can just see it now; on my way home Roy uploads all those cool looking watches, I reach home and turn on the computer only to find all the choice pieces gone....









Aaaaaaarghhhh


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> What's the rush ? I'm not posting anything out till Tuesday.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like all the really tasty stuff will still be available by then











Roy said:


> I'll have it done in about an hour.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m supposed to go out and get some cat food then
















Actually I doubt I`ll be able to afford anything anyway


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I`m supposed to go out and get some cat food then
> 
> Actually I doubt I`ll be able to afford anything anyway


That must be a very boring diet for you!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > I`m supposed to go out and get some cat food thenÂ Â
> >
> > Actually I doubt I`ll be able to afford anything anyway
> 
> ...


Silly person


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Watches....

Cat food....










Tough choice mac.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ESL said:


> Watches....
> 
> Cat food....
> 
> ...


Watches don`t usually get `upset` when not fed


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I`m supposed to go out and get some cat food then


Kitty-Kat-Tofu?


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> That must be a very boring diet for you!!


























all those wholesome meaty chunks....the luxury of it all!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Bloody hell Jase - that looks a tad annoyed


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

looking at the wall....has he/she been on a "dirty protest"?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > That must be a very boring diet for you!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any more of that and I`ll send `Tiddles` round to see you


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hes pissed off having to eat Macs nut cutlet again...


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Macs nut cutlet


there's devotion for you....I wouldnt sacrifice my nuts!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Actually she`s partial to fresh fensmen


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> fensmen


at least the sheep are pretty safe in that area!!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If anyone is still bothered







then I'm uploading the sales items now.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> looking at the wall....has he/she been on a "dirty protest"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the remains of the last person who had a go at her food provider


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> If anyone is still bothered


Who are you again?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> If anyone is still botheredÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had to remind them, just when I`d got them distracted


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Really nice watch but I`ve already got one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Am I bovvered???

Does this forum look bovvered???????


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Are you disrespecting me?

Am

I

Bovvered?










She is sooo funny.....

Aparently she and Vicky Pollard are going to meet up on one of the shows...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I like the Citizen Wingman at Â£45 and I would buy the Seiko Dot Matrix Worldtime if only it had standard lugs so I could swap straps about







. But the bargain for me are the Astina's, I have the 500m version and the thoughtful design & build quality is superb.

Can Â£75 really buy you a good new watch with a proven movement with this spec









Japanese Seiko Quartz Movement.

44mm (Excluding crowns) Wide All steel case with screw on back. 50mm Lug to lug. 12mm Thick.

Helium escape valve. Screw down crowns. Mineral glass. Rotating one way bezel.

Highly luminous hands and dial, avalable in black or yellow.

22mm Rubber strap.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Bugger it..........missed the WaveCeptor.......damn damn bugger and blast!



















Happy New Year everyone...................

Best regards David


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Weird, all I can see are the 2 Swiss Military Style watches


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Weird, all I can see are the 2 Swiss Military Style watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your looking at the Whats new page and not the January Sales page :

http://www.rltwatches.com/acatalog/January_Sale_Items.html


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Weird, all I can see are the 2 Swiss Military Style watches
> ...


I just realised my mistake























Maybe I should get some new glasses


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A new Seiko chrono for Â£39!!!









Not to my personal taste, but a ruddy bargain IMHO


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I like that Movado Zenith, but i'm skint
















A lovely watch, good luck to whoever gets it.

Dave


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> A new Seiko chrono for Â£39!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's got a bit of the 'odm' style about it. I quite like it but mustn't


----------



## andy100 (Dec 18, 2005)

Some great deals on your site Roy! Am torn between the Seiko Kinetic Divers SKA293 and a Black Monster...if I can raise the cash.

Have become completely addited to watches...damn you all!


----------



## born t (May 8, 2005)

I couldn't resist the Orange Knight. A real bargain IMO. I had been looking for an entry-level dive watch lately, then Roy updated the site


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

born t said:


> I couldn't resist the Orange Knight. A real bargain IMO. I had been looking for an entry-level dive watch lately, then Roy updated the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am overloaded with divers but even so I considerd buying that, what a bargain









Enjoy it Born


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

born t said:


> I couldn't resist the Orange Knight. A real bargain IMO. I had been looking for an entry-level dive watch lately, then Roy updated the site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was torn on that one, if i hadn't bought a new watch today, i would have gone for that, excellent watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> born t said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist the Orange Knight. A real bargain IMO. I had been looking for an entry-level dive watch lately, then Roy updated the site
> ...


I have a few of them Mark.


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > born t said:
> ...


Yes roy i have just found out and bought one ( oh the shame of my feeble willpower), i also bought a couple of the russian ones, well at that price they were hard to resist


----------



## ianboydsnr (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone here buy the Ocean Navigator?

I forgot I wanted that
















Please get in touch if you dont like it


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

great sale! blimey those slavas at 12quid are just crazy... i know they were only 16 before but for a beater... although as we all know you just can never bring yourself to look after a watch that badly even for 12quid...









I just snaffled one of the Dolphins and finally succomed to the last Omega Dynamic - not on the sale page but ive been promising myself one for ages now!

right, im back to the party now... its still bloomin 38deg C here at 22:15 and weve all the aircon on full cold... think its time to sink another cold one!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ok, so I didnt get right back to the party... just thought id add a shameless plug for Roy here - To all those people who are bored over thge next few days... just surf round the RLT sales site as you may be suprised at what you missed, or forgot Roy had in stock... some very tasty items indeed especially in the vintage and NOS area...


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Well I think I've been very good lately and have not bought a watch for myself for what seems like an eternity...then Roy comes out with this January sale ....Damit Janet !!

Two fine Slavas and a Zenith Damn I could not resist !!


----------

